# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Automobile and Truck Population

## RAHEN

*Automobile and Truck Population by Vehicle Age: 2001*

                                                      More than 216 million highway vehicles were in use during 2001. About 40% of those were trucks, including large rigs, pickup trucks, minivans, sport utility vehicles, and vans. The average age of trucks has declined over the past five years and is now 7 years. The average age of automobiles has increased in that same time period and is now 9 years. The distribution of automobiles and trucks by vehicle age is shown in the graph...What do u have to say abt it...


source: http://www1.eere.energy.gov/vehiclesandfuels/facts/favorites/fcvt_fotw238.html

----------

